
Elizabeth Holmes hasn’t paid her attorneys in more than a year - Darkstryder
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/10/05/more-bad-blood-theranos-founder-elizabeth-holmes-this-time-with-her-own-attorneys/
======
Darkstryder
[https://outline.com/XkpW3b](https://outline.com/XkpW3b)

